

Ask HN: Freelancer? Seeking Freelancer? - bevacqua

Please lead with either SEEKING WORK or SEEKING FREELANCER, your location and whether remote work is a possibility.
======
sctb
Please see
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9635551](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9635551),
and the canonical thread for freelancers:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9639007](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9639007).

------
bevacqua
SEEKING WORK - Remote only (GMT -3)

Currently focused on Node.js and all things JavaScript. Front-end specialist.
I enjoy developing code in small modules. Self-taught.

I gave talks at a number JavaScript and front-end related conferences [1], and
I've also written a book, titled JavaScript Application Design [2]. I'm an
active open-source evangelist [3], with a keen interest on releasing modular
front-end components that do one thing well and are composable.

I'm also a blogger [4], and you can look at my resume on StackOverflow Careers
[5].

Get in touch at freelance@bevacqua.io if you're interested. I'm @nzgb on
Twitter [6].

[1]: talk at frontendconf.ch,
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uZ_1_fddWns](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uZ_1_fddWns)
[2]: JavaScript Application Design book,
[http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1617291951/ref=olp_product_...](http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1617291951/ref=olp_product_details?ie=UTF8&me=)
[3]: profile on GitHub,
[https://github.com/bevacqua](https://github.com/bevacqua) [4]: my blog is
called Pony Foo, [http://ponyfoo.com](http://ponyfoo.com) [5]: resume on
Careers,
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/bevacqua](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/bevacqua)
[6]: twitter profile, [https://twitter.com/nzgb](https://twitter.com/nzgb)

------
takatin
SEEKING WORK - remote, Coimbatore, India

I'm the designer of the io.js logo and identity:
[http://behance.net/gallery/23269525/IOJS-logo-
concept](http://behance.net/gallery/23269525/IOJS-logo-concept)

The logo has been further refined based on feedback and can be seen here along
with banners and icons that continue the logo’s theme:
[http://twitter.com/official_iojs](http://twitter.com/official_iojs)

In addition to Branding/Identity, I work on responsive front-end development
(Bootstrap/Angular), server-side programming (Node/io.js/MongoDB) and iOS app
design and development.

Email: vijay@dffrnt.com

Portfolio: [http://www.dffrnt.com](http://www.dffrnt.com)

